# MURS



## 220combat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am looking for a mobile (car mount) MURS radio. I understand that the FCC limit is 2W output, but it seems that all the mobile's I see are 5W or higher.

Is there any out there that have the power limit required for MURS?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006QMM9XM?keywords=tyt mobile&qid=1454607137&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2

This has three selectable power levels, you will have to do some research on it to find out what the power levels are, but good deal for $126


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

That radio is illegal for MURS, MURS only has five channels, can at most be two watts. That has 65 watts and a whole band for frequencies. Since it's an amateur radio it won't be labeled MURS either. It would work, just not legally.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

220combat said:


> I am looking for a mobile (car mount) MURS radio. I understand that the FCC limit is 2W output, but it seems that all the mobile's I see are 5W or higher.
> 
> Is there any out there that have the power limit required for MURS?


okay...

why are you looking for a mobile car mount radio?

what problem are you trying to solve for?
what certifications do you have, or are you willing to pursue?
what is you level of comfort on risk if you transmit on freq's you aren't authorized on? (please keep in mind there are uber geek grey beards that LOVE to spend their time finding people like that... nothing else to do lol!!)

if you're talking about having comm's in a disaster, no... who the hell is gonna call the FCC and complain some civilian without the proper $5 test transmitted on the air!??? nobody. what they would want is for you to go get a ham technician cert though, and it's not very tough, you can do it and it would help you a lot and it last 10 years and you can renew by mail for like another $5 without retaking the test.

so why do you want THAT radio?


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

Dakine said:


> okay...
> 
> why are you looking for a mobile car mount radio?
> 
> ...


In a disaster, any and all forms of communication may be used without any need whatsoever of any licenses. That is in the FCC regs. The problem is....how is someone going to know proper operations/frequencies/etc. without some experience?

Murs is, at least to my knowledge, not particularly common....so probably not the most useful for emergency comms. Certain things are available for MURS that aren't for other comms method(again, to my knowledge), such as motion detectors.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

By all means, get some MURS radios if that's what you want, but they really won't teach you a whole lot about communications. I went down the same road you're going down and ultimately just got my HAM license. It really isn't hard to do and the ability to learn about communications now - before one is in a bad situation - is extremely valuable.


----------

